# Spicer Reservoir Ca.



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Thinking of heading to Spicer Reservoir in Stanislaus county up Hwy 4, and was wondering if anyone has been there and what you thought of it. Thanks.

Rob


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I've never been there, but I found these great photos.

Since I'm headed up that way over Labor Day, I may just check it out. IF you go there before then, I'd love to hear your opinion of the campsite, lake, and area.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Rob,
We've camped at Lake Alpine twice with the Outback and really enjoyed it. Alpine is just past Spicer. My friends drove down to Spicer to have a look and said the road in was pretty curvy but said there were several trailers there. They said it was ok but a little barren.
If you don't go there, check out Alpine. It's first come first serve at the campground but it is a beautiful lake.

Louie


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

rob

yes i have been up there, there is a primitive cg on the fork of the stanislaus that you will pass 2 get 2 spicer, water is by pump, and they have porta pottys. we went down to spicer but it was very low, fishing sucked. driving a round we found an access road for a pg&e lake up there. 4wheel drive or a truck with high clearance recommended. once you are there it is just beautiful, and the fishing was "off the hook" we had a german brown feast for dinner and breakfast the next morning.

p.s the cg on the fork of the river is first come first served.

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

raynardo said:


> I've never been there, but I found these great photos.
> 
> Since I'm headed up that way over Labor Day, I may just check it out. IF you go there before then, I'd love to hear your opinion of the campsite, lake, and area.


those are some awesome pictures. Loved the little waterfalls and the calm pools of water around them. Makes me want to jump in.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

raynardo said:


> I've never been there, but I found these great photos.
> 
> Since I'm headed up that way over Labor Day, I may just check it out. IF you go there before then, I'd love to hear your opinion of the campsite, lake, and area.


Ray, we ended up camping there last week and it was very nice and just a handful of people were there, but the CG host said they fill up for the weekends, although there are trailers in there most site look like they set up for tents. we were lucky to have a site on the west side against the moutain, and that helped to for the shade. this CG is 9 miles off HWY 4, there is another CG on the way down the there on the river but this is for tents or tent trailers, we drove through it and were glad the outback wasn't hooked up. The fishing looked slow and the water was down. If you go look at campsite 56 and 57, we had 57 and it was nice. I hope this helped.

Good luck
Rob


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update!









We leave Friday after work. After a night in Bakersfield we'll be at the Mariposa KOA outside of Yosemite for two nights. After that we have absolutely no plans, so Spicer may end up on our itinerary.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That water looks fishy. Did anyone try their luck there?


----------

